# Body-building system for teenagers



## Kidz Tan (Dec 9, 2012)

Yo. I'm 14 years-old, I'm desperate to build my body. Honestly, I'm rather skinny with some lean muscle but not quite sastified yet. Is there a suitable body-building method for guys like me?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I don't think there's a system as such... You could certainly do loads of body weight exercises and get your diet right... By right I mean eat loooooads of clean foods to grow. Good luck.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Kidz Tan said:


> Yo. I'm 14 years-old, I'm desperate to build my body. Honestly, I'm rather skinny with some lean muscle but not quite sastified yet. Is there a suitable body-building method for guys like me?


take up a sport, any sport, doesnt matter which (except stuff like chess) your body is too young to start trying to artificially alter the shape, composition etc.

eat well, sleep well and don`t do drugs, come back in 4 years if your still not happy with the way you look.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

Basic exercise m8, pressups, pullups, box jumps, sit ups etc.

If you want to put a bit of size on, it will be your diet thats the problem. Eat, Eat, Eat at your age you will be burning it off really quick, so you need more decent clean food.

Have a look through the diet and nutrition section m8, loads of really good info in there.


----------



## frenchpress (Nov 22, 2012)

Just train a normal 3 bodypart split. Focus on high reps (8-12) and doing sets across instead of ramped sets. If you feel joints aching, drop the weight a bit. Use Dumbbells for Benching and Overhead pressing - do not be tempted to use a barbell for these movements. Make sure you deadlift.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

frenchpress said:


> Just train a normal 3 bodypart split. Focus on high reps (8-12) and doing sets across instead of ramped sets. If you feel joints aching, drop the weight a bit. Use Dumbbells for Benching and Overhead pressing - do not be tempted to use a barbell for these movements. Make sure you deadlift.


 french press you will damage the boy permanently if he's doing weight bearing exercises before his bones have developed fully

stick with body weight exercises dude, and plenty of food. come back when you can do 30 pullups, 30 dips and 50 push ups


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

DigIt said:


> french press you will damage the boy permanently if he's doing weight bearing exercises before his bones have developed fully
> 
> stick with body weight exercises dude, and plenty of food. come back when you can do 30 pullups, 30 dips and 50 push ups


Why would his body be damaged by DBs and BB exercises? You advocate body weight exercises but that is resistance all the same.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Kidz Tan said:


> Yo. I'm 14 years-old, I'm desperate to build my body. Honestly, I'm rather skinny with some lean muscle but not quite sastified yet. Is there a suitable body-building method for guys like me?


You never will be satisfied my boy...none of us ever are.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

F.M.J said:


> Why would his body be damaged by DBs and BB exercises? You advocate body weight exercises but that is resistance all the same.


it's foreign weight, not natural. his joints aren't developed enough to cope with it and could end up with damaged growth plates

best to stick with bw exercises until 17/18


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

DigIt said:


> it's foreign weight, not natural. his joints aren't developed enough to cope with it and could end up with damaged growth plates
> 
> best to stick with bw exercises until 17/18


Lifting weights is much safer in respect to growth plates than lets say, football, rugby and other active contact sports. The only way he is going to damage growth plates with DBs is by dropping something on himself or doing weight he can't handle.

Most, if not all very successful (and tall) athletes start lifting weights at a very young age.

Also, your body doesn't know "native" and "foreign" weight it only knows stress so body weight and DB/BB weight is all the same.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

F.M.J said:


> Most, if not all very successful (and tall) athletes start lifting weights at a very young age.
> 
> .


source?

kid would be better advised going swimming two/ three times a week


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

F.M.J said:


> Lifting weights is much safer in respect to growth plates than lets say, football, rugby and other active contact sports. The only way he is going to damage growth plates with DBs is by dropping something on himself or doing weight he can't handle.
> 
> Most, if not all very successful (and tall) athletes start lifting weights at a very young age.


yes the successful athletes are obviously genetically superior that's why they become athletes, so no doubt had been training young without any problems. i'm not saying you are bound and determined to destroy all the bones in your body from engaging in weight training young, but you are certainly putting yourself at a much greater risk in the future when you are not so nimble on your feet

oh and footy, rugby etc all anaerobic exercises are extremely beneficial to kids and young adults. cv training is strongly advised 

i would dig out a section on one of my books which is a good read but i gotta go do cardio and then work!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Anyway, answering the OP:

If you do use dumbbells and/or barbells make sure someone competent teaches you, someone who knows what they're talking about. Start with a free BB for technique before adding weight. Don't ever go for 1 rep max lifts - whats the point? Unless you're serious about powerlifting.

8-15 reps I suppose but avoid failure. Just stay safe, don't let your ego get ahead of yourself.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

saxondale said:


> source?
> 
> kid would be better advised going swimming two/ three times a week


http://stronglifts.com/does-weight-lifting-stunt-growth/

Here is an article I very quickly found.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

F.M.J said:


> Lifting weights is much safer in respect to growth plates than lets say, football, rugby and other active contact sports. The only way he is going to damage growth plates with DBs is by dropping something on himself or doing weight he can't handle.
> 
> Most, if not all very successful (and tall) athletes start lifting weights at a very young age.
> 
> Also, your body doesn't know "native" and "foreign" weight it only knows stress so body weight and DB/BB weight is all the same.


I totally agree with you. I never understand what people are jabbering on about.

With dumbells/barbell you can adjust the weight to your ability.

I think if people are worried about the forces on the joints then it's simply a case of sticking with high reps.

Saying that he could start off with bodyweight stuff as it doesn't cost any money.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

F.M.J said:


> http://stronglifts.com/does-weight-lifting-stunt-growth/
> 
> Here is an article I very quickly found.


yes, bodybuilders, what about the athletes you mentioned? and what was the correlation to height?


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh and I'm not discouraging body weight exercises either. In fact, most people neglect them so I would encourage them alongside weights.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

saxondale said:


> yes, bodybuilders, what about the athletes you mentioned? and what was the correlation to height?


They aren't all bodybuilders though :confused1:

Dave Draper, Arnold Schwarzenegger, Lou Ferrigno - bodybuilders

Shaquille O'Neal, David Robinson, Karl Malone - Basketball

Michael Vick - American Football

:confused1:

It doesn't matter what sport/event they do, humans are not anatomically different unless they have an anomaly which is rare.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

If you are going to grow then you are going to grow.

Loads of bodybuilders started building when they were young and most still hit average hight.

I don't think your can stop your body from growing before its ready to stop.

Does anyone have evidence to show otherwise?


----------



## Kidz Tan (Dec 9, 2012)

Btw, my workout schedule is like this. 3 sets total

1. On arm dumbbell rows (10 reps for each hand, 5kg)

2. Push-ups (15 reps)

3. Dumbbell press (20 reps for each hand, 4kg)

4. Dumbbell curls (20 reps, double hand, 4kg)

5. Tricep extension dumbbell (15 reps, 5kg)

6. Shrugs (20 reps, 4kg)

Is there any mistakes to it?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Kidz Tan said:


> Btw, my workout schedule is like this. 3 sets total
> 
> 1. On arm dumbbell rows (10 reps for each hand, 5kg)
> 
> ...


Is 5kg as heavy as your weights go to fella?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Kidz Tan said:


> Btw, my workout schedule is like this. 3 sets total
> 
> 1. On arm dumbbell rows (10 reps for each hand, 5kg)
> 
> ...


full respect for trying, the answer to your question though is diet and exercise not lifting weights, your too young to be lifting weights (unless your 6"4 and built like the proverbial outhouse already).

Ask your P.E teacher if they can give you any advice knowing your current activity levels.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I dont think it is too young to lift weights. Just your diet out mate that is the most important thing and the weight will pile on.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

kingdale said:


> I dont think it is too young to lift weights. Just your diet out mate that is the most important thing and the weight will pile on.


so were all agreed he needs to sort his diet out - do you think he will though or just go off lifting unsuitable amounts of weights as that`s what his hearts set on?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

saxondale said:


> so were all agreed he needs to sort his diet out - do you think he will though or just go off lifting unsuitable amounts of weights as that`s what his hearts set on?


time will tell, How is he lifting unsuitable amounts of weight?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

kingdale said:


> time will tell, How is he lifting unsuitable amounts of weight?


one imagines when nothing changes he will up the weight, and then again and then again until he`s throwing shapes like a breakdancing body popper because no one has ever shown him the correct form to incline fly 22KG.

see it everyday in the gym across the road, stick thin kid doing front raises like he`s bending down to pick a coin up off the floor.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

DigIt said:


> french press you will damage the boy permanently if he's doing weight bearing exercises before his bones have developed fully
> 
> stick with body weight exercises dude, and plenty of food. come back when you can do 30 pullups, 30 dips and 50 push ups


ridiculous statment imo. look at the olympics for example alot of the lifters are 18/19 years old, dont tell me they have only been lifting only 2 years.

imo he can only damage himself by not practising proper form


----------



## frenchpress (Nov 22, 2012)

given the amount of adults who fail to put or progress weights wise, i doubt there is much risk of a kid training with such dedication and bloodymindedness that they will get too big or lift too much for their body.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

At school in PE you start to use the gym in year 7. With all the health and safety nowadays if it was dangerous to lift weights at a young age they would put a stop to that. Im pretty sure most successful athletes will start training young.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

bongon95 said:


> ridiculous statment imo. look at the olympics for example alot of the lifters are 18/19 years old, dont tell me they have only been lifting only 2 years.
> 
> imo he can only damage himself by not practising proper form


you just said it yourself - train without knowing what your doing and your going to hurt yourself, even more likely (imo) when your young and your body, bones, ROM, diet and stuff are immature.

few kids are ever going to pull a muscle swimming but many of them will look better for it, which is what the OP is after, after all.


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

All this about growth being affected by weight training and not being able to grow at 14 is a load of crap..

Aslong as your not throwing your back into every lift you do and keeping good form without trying to ego lift your way to success it'll be fine.

I started training at 14 at 143lbs and still managed to grow to 6ft 1 ish fine..

I cannot stress enough the importance of a clean diet, however at 14 trying to scrape together a half decent diet on £10 a week was pi55takingly hard.


----------



## Kidz Tan (Dec 9, 2012)

Sorry to disappoint u, but what is fella?


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Picked up my first weight when I was 14 and I'm now 6ft 5, just don't over do it would be my advice.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

bongon95 said:


> ridiculous statment imo. look at the olympics for example alot of the lifters are 18/19 years old, dont tell me they have only been lifting only 2 years.
> 
> imo he can only damage himself by not practising proper form


so because you see these elite athletes doing it young, you think we're all like that?

thats all well and good sprouting your opinion, but you're wrong. lifting weights with undeveloped bones causes trauma to the vulnerable growth cartilage(suidgy bit between your bone, gives it smooth movement), this hinders blood and nutrient supply in the bones which can mean PERMANENT growth problems. but for 85% of normal growth plate injuries they will heal fine

it's getting harder and harder to give people good advise that one day might save them from injury or worse. just because some of you guys are fine and have lifted weights young doesn't mean the same for the next man. we are all DIFFERENT and it's better to practice safe until ready


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Lol there is no reason to be worried about a 14 year old lifting weights for an hour every few days.

Growing up in the country I can tell you kids living on farms get a much harder life than a few reps of a db. Dragging tree trunks, lifting logs, chopping firewood..carrying bags of spuds on your back, and bags of coal, digging holes, moving rocks etc on a daily basis.

I had a fairly similar question last year about getting my son into weight training, however he was much younger and I decided it was best for him to wait a little longer. But a lad in his teens should be fine


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

DigIt said:


> so because you see these elite athletes doing it young, you think we're all like that?
> 
> thats all well and good sprouting your opinion, but you're wrong. lifting weights with undeveloped bones causes trauma to the vulnerable growth cartilage(suidgy bit between your bone, gives it smooth movement), this hinders blood and nutrient supply in the bones which can mean PERMANENT growth problems. but for 85% of normal growth plate injuries they will heal fine
> 
> it's getting harder and harder to give people good advise that one day might save them from injury or worse. just because some of you guys are fine and have lifted weights young doesn't mean the same for the next man. we are all DIFFERENT and it's better to practice safe until ready


clearly when these athletes start training, they are by no means elite.

giving good advice is easy but thats not what you,ve offered, next you,ll be telling the lad not to squat atg cos its bad for his knees!

i do agree thta we are all different, so how can you say to someone you,ve never met "you will get permenant damage if you train with weights before your bones have fully developed.

op, if you want to get stronger/bigger, eat lots and train properly, if you can train with someone who knows what they are doing. any body can get injured training with weights regardless of age


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

bongon95 said:


> clearly when these athletes start training, they are by no means elite.
> 
> giving good advice is easy but thats not what you,ve offered, next you,ll be telling the lad not to squat atg cos its bad for his knees!
> 
> ...


you've got me all wrong brother

elite athletes are genetically superior than your average gym user, so essentially they are 'elite' before they even train, they just don't know it yet

he's by no means bound and determined to damage anything from lifting weights. but at his age he runs the risk of permanent damage following an injury as the bones and joints aren't fully developed and so are NOT suited for weight barring exercises like squats, bench etc. it's not 'hear say' it's based on factual information

OP would be better to train the most important muscle of all. your heart. do cardiovascular training with body weight exercises and you will condition your body well


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

saxondale said:


> take up a sport, any sport, doesnt matter which (except stuff like chess) *your body is too young to start trying to artificially alter the shape, composition* etc.
> 
> eat well, sleep well and don`t do drugs, come back in 4 years if your still not happy with the way you look.


Rubbish.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

DigIt said:


> it's foreign weight, not natural. his joints aren't developed enough to cope with it and could end up with damaged growth plates
> 
> best to stick with bw exercises until 17/18


Rubbish.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I started weight training at 14,

Pic of me at 15!

No change lol

Look deformed but im not!


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Kidz Tan said:


> Yo. I'm 14 years-old, I'm desperate to build my body. Honestly, I'm rather skinny with some lean muscle but not quite sastified yet. Is there a suitable body-building method for guys like me?


Sport/Eat/Lift/Sleep


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

saxondale said:


> source?
> 
> kid would be better advised going swimming two/ three times a week


 A source for this is hardly necessary....



DigIt said:


> yes the successful athletes are obviously genetically superior that's why they become athletes, so no doubt had been training young without any problems. i'm not saying you are bound and determined to destroy all the bones in your body from engaging in weight training young, but you are certainly putting yourself at a much greater risk in the future when you are not so nimble on your feet
> 
> oh and footy, rugby etc all anaerobic exercises are extremely beneficial to kids and young adults. cv training is strongly advised
> 
> i would dig out a section on one of my books which is a good read but i gotta go do cardio and then work!


Dont bother. The youngfella would be better off wrapped in cottonwool and not potentially damaging his eyes from reading.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> Rubbish.


ok, that`s your opinion, care to expand on your reason why its "rubbish"?


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

DigIt said:


> you've got me all wrong brother
> 
> elite athletes are genetically superior than your average gym user, so essentially they are 'elite' before they even train, they just don't know it yet
> 
> ...


op wants to put on muscle, which he,s not going to do by doing cv work.

the body does not know the differnce between doing a pushup or bench press, so i cant see how you can recommend bodyweight exercises but not weights sure theres a risk of injury, but that goes for everyone and in most sports, you wouldnt advise a kid not to play footy cos you could break your leg

thers a risk whatever sport he chooses, footy/rugby or riding motorbikes


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> Rubbish.


i've said all i came hear to say


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

bongon95 said:


> op wants to put on muscle, which he,s not going to do by doing cv work.
> 
> the body does not know the differnce between doing a pushup or bench press, so i cant see how you can recommend bodyweight exercises but not weights sure theres a risk of injury, but that goes for everyone and in most sports, you wouldnt advise a kid not to play footy cos you could break your leg
> 
> thers a risk whatever sport he chooses, footy/rugby or riding motorbikes


not the same thing at all.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

at ur age just do bodyweight excersies and eat plently; press ups/pull ups/squats ect.. dont expect great results tho, ur 14! when ur older u will have more test, have u ever seen a ripped 14 yr old? that would just be ****ed


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

bongon95 said:


> op wants to put on muscle, which he,s not going to do by doing cv work.
> 
> the body does not know the differnce between doing a pushup or bench press, so i cant see how you can recommend bodyweight exercises but not weights sure theres a risk of injury, but that goes for everyone and in most sports, you wouldnt advise a kid not to play footy cos you could break your leg
> 
> thers a risk whatever sport he chooses, footy/rugby or riding motorbikes


are you deliberately playing dumb? :confused1:


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

saxondale said:


> not the same thing at all.


i can understand you thinking that about footy \rugby, but can the body differentiate between a push up and a barbell press?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

saxondale said:


> source?
> 
> kid would be better advised going swimming two/ three times a week





DigIt said:


> yes the successful athletes are obviously genetically superior that's why they become athletes, so no doubt had been training young without any problems. i'm not saying you are bound and determined to destroy all the bones in your body from engaging in weight training young, but you are certainly putting yourself at a much greater risk in the future when you are not so nimble on your feet
> 
> oh and footy, rugby etc all anaerobic exercises are extremely beneficial to kids and young adults. cv training is strongly advised
> 
> i would dig out a section on one of my books which is a good read but i gotta go do cardio and then work!





saxondale said:


> ok, that`s your opinion, care to expand on your reason why its "rubbish"?


Google 'Arnold Schwarzenegger age 15' for one thing. It doesnt seem to have done him much harm. What are your credentials to qualify your opinion on this anyway? By the look of things yer not long lifting yerself so Id say you're still unaware of what yer capable of too.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

DigIt said:


> are you deliberately playing dumb? :confused1:


not at all. it dont make sense. you say do bodyweight exercises but dont lift weights.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

DigIt said:


> i've said all i came hear to say


Fine...it's still rubbish.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> Google 'Arnold Schwarzenegger age 15' for one thing. It doesnt seem to have done him much harm. What are your credentials to qualify your opinion on this anyway? By the look of things yer not long lifting yerself so Id say you're still unaware of what yer capable of too.


again you list an all time star in powerlifting and bodybuilding, i hate how people compare the mass general society with these small number of extremely gifted people

i study sports science and am qualified for fitness/gym instruction


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

bongon95 said:


> not at all. it dont make sense. you say do bodyweight exercises but dont lift weights.


im sorry you don't understand the difference between a push up and a bench press

READ over my posts as you clearly don't get me. you think i'm on about the risk of an injury. why would i need to point out that you can get an injury from sports?


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

DigIt said:


> im sorry you don't understand the difference between a push up and a bench press


sorry i didnt realise i was dealing with someone studying sport science:lol: how is your first week going anyway?

and you still havnt answered, can the body differentiate between pushing 30kg of barbell and 30kg of bodyweight?


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

people saying bodyweight exercises are somehow better for your joints than weight training exercises that follow the same movement pattern and pose the same resistance in the muscle are retarded.

you go do some parallel bar body weight dips or do some overhead extensions with a 5kg dumbbell and tell me which one put more stress on the joints.

In my opinion if a 14 year old warms up properly, performs exercises with good form and doesnt push himself to failure with large weights then he will be absolutely fine. the only risk is not knowing how to do an exercise or getting carried away and dropping a weight on his face.

CV is also very important but stop being such worryers.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

cas said:


> Lol there is no reason to be worried about a 14 year old lifting weights for an hour every few days.
> 
> Growing up in the country I can tell you kids living on farms get a much harder life than a few reps of a db. Dragging tree trunks, lifting logs, chopping firewood..carrying bags of spuds on your back, and bags of coal, digging holes, moving rocks etc on a daily basis.
> 
> I had a fairly similar question last year about getting my son into weight training, however he was much younger and I decided it was best for him to wait a little longer. But a lad in his teens should be fine


Now yer talking...spot on Cas. You'll hurt yer growth plates...I can imagine a young farm lad saying something like that to his dad alright, the laugh he'd get.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

bongon95 said:


> sorry i didnt realise i was dealing with someone studying sport science:lol: how is your first week going anyway?
> 
> and you still havnt answered, can the body differentiate between pushing 30kg of barbell and 30kg of bodyweight?


yes your body will respond differently to training with bodyweight and training with barbells even if the weight is the same and exercise is similar

how is my first week of what going? 

i started studying sport & exercise science in september


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> Google 'Arnold Schwarzenegger age 15' for one thing. It doesnt seem to have done him much harm. What are your credentials to qualify your opinion on this anyway? By the look of things yer not long lifting yerself so Id say you're still unaware of what yer capable of too.


if you take a look at my journal you can see I`ve only been training now for three months, I don`t hid that fact.

I`ve trained in the past then life, wife and strife caught up with me

I wanted to make sure my eldest lad (15 years) didn`t make the same mistakes I made at his age by starting to lift too early and sought several different opinions from all walks of life, Dr friends, a surgeon, family that own a hardcore lifting gym etc, etc

not one of them said "let him lift"


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

DigIt said:


> yes your body will respond differently to training with bodyweight and training with barbells even if the weight is the same and exercise is similar
> 
> how is my first week of what going?
> 
> i started studying sport & exercise science in september


just showing that we can both make smart remarks from behind a keyboard. in earlier posts youve backed up your statements by claiming them to be based an factual information, but you havnt claimed that as fact, i suspect that its because its bs


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

DigIt said:


> again you list an all time star in powerlifting and bodybuilding, *i hate how people compare the mass general society with these small number of extremely gifted people*
> 
> i study sports science and am qualified for fitness/gym instruction


Oh do you now, you poor thing? Are you for real...superb muscle structure or not he's still human. I was giving you the most obvious example FFS. Here's a bit more for you to hate now....you're just spouting shyte and you haven't a clue what you're talking about. Do you know what age lads start powerlifting at on average so, seeing as yer a trained whatyoumaycallit?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

bongon95 said:


> just showing that we can both make smart remarks from behind a keyboard. in earlier posts youve backed up your statements by claiming them to be based an factual information, but you havnt claimed that as fact, i suspect that its because its bs


i have a thick ass book i could scan to get the info? all ive tried to do is encourage safe lifting. i'm not out to "make smart remarks" to feed my internet credibility or whatever. i would have to top myself if i become one of those people lol - more to life


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> Oh do you now, you poor thing? Are you for real...superb muscle structure or not he's still human. I was giving you the most obvious example FFS. Here's a bit more for you to hate now....you're just spouting shyte and you haven't a clue what you're talking about. Do you know what age lads start powerlifting at on average so, seeing as yer a trained whatyoumaycallit?


this must be big balls here^


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

DigIt said:


> this must be big balls here^


So thats's it....a 'funny' remark? So you don't know F all after all. That's what I expected.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

DigIt said:


> i have a thick ass book i could scan to get the info? all ive tried to do is encourage safe lifting. i'm not out to "make smart remarks" to feed my internet credibility or whatever. i would have to top myself if i become one of those people lol - more to life


 dontwaste your time scanning books, but maybe spend a little more time reading them


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> So thats's it....a 'funny' remark? So you don't know F all after all. That's what I expected.


do you feel hard acting like that on a forum mate? :lol:

theres no way im taking this guy seriously lol


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

DigIt said:


> do you feel hard acting like that on a forum mate? :lol:
> 
> theres no way im taking this guy seriously lol


Of course not. I apologise if I came across the hardman,Im not trying to..you shouldn't try to come across as knowledgeable though.

Now then, back on topic...any idea what ages younglads start powerlifting at?


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

OP, I wouldnt pay much attention to the ole grandas bickering in here. This is my advice, take it or leave it... Your 14, enjoy being 14, go and chase some girls, play a bit of footie, be a teenager. Do you really want to start eating seriously clean when its the one time in you life you can get away with eating as much sh!te as possible? Lol


----------



## WilliamsWorld (Dec 15, 2012)

Personally I'd recommend you do core excercises like squats, pullups etc.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Youth resistance training is not negatively associated with any negative issues for skeletal growth or hormonal profile, and has a injury risk profile no worse than athletics or semi contact sports....

http://journals.lww.com/cjsportsmed/Abstract/2006/11000/Weight_Training_in_Youth_Growth,_Maturation,_and.5.aspx

http://www.nrcresearchpress.com/doi/abs/10.1139/H08-020

http://informahealthcare.com/doi/abs/10.3109/17518429709167353

http://journals.lww.com/nsca-jscr/Abstract/2009/08005/Youth_Resistance_Training_Updated_Position.2.aspx

http://ajs.sagepub.com/content/15/5/483.short

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1467-789X.2007.00388.x/full#b7

https://www.jaaos.org/content/9/1/29.abstract

There are a lot more studies and meta analysis papers published too, and in none of them have I seen clinical backing for the idea that a resistance training protocol has any kind of negative effect upon the physical development of pre-pubescent or pubescent and adolescent children.

Obviously the training routine needs to be sensible and balanced, but even here the risk factors of a poor routine and technique do not appear to be any different to the risk factors for an adult.

My advice to anyone of adolescent age wishing to start resistance training for whatever goal would be to go to a reputable local gym and ask for some instruction - with permission from parent or guardians of course. Some self study of healthy nutrition would also help.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

for the record I`ve never said the concern is skeletal. Mental yes, not skeletal.

another thread where is the OP was a teen age girl the advice would be polar opposite.


----------

